# What can I do with all these strawberries?



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 5 gallon of sberries. Other than making freezer jam, what can I do with all them? Can I dehydrae them to use in granolas and cereals? If so, what is the process? I need some other ideas........come on folks.....I know you all have some great ideas and recipes for putting these up. I can, freeze, and dehydrate.....so lets hear them ideas!!


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Don't forget the strawberry shortcake and strawberry pie, strawberry syrup and strawberry magaritas!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I make low sugar jam, regular jam, strawberry syrup. Yes you can dehydrate them, just slice in half lengthwise and dry. Place on a cookie sheet (not touching each other) place in the freezer, when they are frozen take them out and put in a freezer bag. You can put the frozen whole berries in smoothies.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Slice them up with an egg slicer or mushroom slicer. Dry for 10-12 hours...whatever. Pack in glass jars and enjoy as snacks. They taste so good! And don't last long, either!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I can them. Whole berries canned in simple syrup. They have a similar consistency to frozen strawberries that have been thawed, but for me I appreciate the longer shelf life, and I lack freezer space. My 5 year old daughter gobbles them up.


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

I dehydrate them . They come back just like original equipment YUM


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Chixarecute said:


> Slice them up with an egg slicer or mushroom slicer. Dry for 10-12 hours...whatever. Pack in glass jars and enjoy as snacks. They taste so good! And don't last long, either!


I do this and our children simply love them. Great on cereals too.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

If I was blessed with 5 gallons of the beauties, I would can some jam, do some freezer jam, just did this and love how easy it was, and then I'd freeze a bunch of them to use in shortcakes. I'd also dry some. They were so good when I dried some last year, but yes,they don't last long. haha


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> I make low sugar jam, regular jam, *strawberry syrup. Yes you can dehydrate them, just slice in half lengthwise and dry. *Place on a cookie sheet (not touching each other) place in the freezer, when they are frozen take them out and put in a freezer bag. You can put the frozen whole berries in smoothies.



1. How do you make syrup?
2. Do I dip the berries in lemon juice before dehydrating?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

(2) no, just clean and place
(1) cut up strawberries and place in a blender and blend well (I use an immersion blender) then push this thru a stainer ( just so you don't have lumps, if you don't mind lumps don't do this) 
Measure your puree, put in a large pot with equal amounts of sugar (ya, I know its a lot of sugar but this is syrup don't ya know ) and a small bit of butter to help with foaming.
Cook on medium heat stirring constantly until it starts to thicken (about 20 minutes) When you lift the spoon, turn it over and run you finger down the back, it should leave a groove that doesn't fill in.
Scrap off the foam and fill your hot jars, top with sterile lids. HWB for 15 minutes for pints.

I use this in place of maple syrup but also on ice cream, add a cup to lemonade for strawberry lemonade, or just add a pint to water for a homemade strawberry drink.

It makes the best Christmas presents LOL


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

even if you need to buy jars...you'd have xmas gifts all done. I don't know anyone who doesn't like strawberry jam.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Kmac15 said:


> (2) no, just clean and place
> (1) cut up strawberries and place in a blender and blend well (I use an immersion blender) then push this thru a stainer ( just so you don't have lumps, if you don't mind lumps don't do this)
> Measure your puree, put in a large pot with equal amounts of sugar (ya, I know its a lot of sugar but this is syrup don't ya know ) and a small bit of butter to help with foaming.
> Cook on medium heat stirring constantly until it starts to thicken (about 20 minutes) When you lift the spoon, turn it over and run you finger down the back, it should leave a groove that doesn't fill in.
> ...


Do you think you could do this with blueberries as well? I have at least 5 gallons that I need to use up...


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I love doing this with blueberries. But be warned, blueberries have a natural pectin, I would not boil as long. When you do you wind up with jam (ask me how I know  )

BLUEBERRIES DO NOT NEED PECTIN FOR JAM (just a reminder)


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

You could always send some to me 

Jam and dehydrate, like the people above say


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

you can mix the strawberries a little honey and some bananas in a blender and then make fruit leather in a dhydrater blueberries dry well also for snacking or cooking with they come out like craisins


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> (2) no, just clean and place
> (1) cut up strawberries and place in a blender and blend well (I use an immersion blender) then push this thru a stainer ( just so you don't have lumps, if you don't mind lumps don't do this)
> Measure your puree, put in a large pot with equal amounts of sugar (ya, I know its a lot of sugar but this is syrup don't ya know ) and a small bit of butter to help with foaming.
> Cook on medium heat stirring constantly until it starts to thicken (about 20 minutes) When you lift the spoon, turn it over and run you finger down the back, it should leave a groove that doesn't fill in.
> ...


Well, I made up the syrup......4 pints, 12 haf-pints, and enough left over for pancakes at breakfast. I was great!! Thanks for the recipe. I have to admit....I cut the sugar quantity some,and in doing so, it took longer for the berries to form syrup. Other than that, it worked great! Thanks Friends!!:nanner:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Glad to share 

I can't wait for blueberry season, I have a friend that lets me pick for free on her 20 acres of berries LOL you wouldn't believe what I can do with a blueberry LOL


----------

